# Welches Filettiermesser



## ankaro (16. September 2008)

*Welches Filetiermesser*

Hallo Kollegen,


ich stehe vor einer wirklich wichtigen Wahl.
Vor einiger Zeit ist mir mein schönes Filetiermesser kaputt gegangen, ein normales einfaches ca. 13 cm Klingenlänge 
Filettiermesser.

So jetzt stellt sich für mich die Frage da ich es zu DM Zeiten gekauft habe und etwa 30 DM dafür ausgegeben habe, was nun das nächst beste Messer ist.

Vielleicht standet ihr auch vor einer der Art schweren Entscheidung  und könnt mir nun Tipps dabei geben.

Ich erkundigte mich bei ca. 30 Angelläden was das BESTE Filetiermesser ist und jeder empfahl mir ein anderes,
z.B. eins mit Feststehender Klinge, ein elektronisches ,13cm 15cm oder 17cm Klingenlänge.

Bei diesen ganzen Angeboten blicke ich leider nicht mehr durch.
Naja vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen und von euren Filetiermesser berichten was ihr für eins habt und ob es auch etwas taugt.|rolleyes

Danke schon mal im Voraus


----------



## celler (16. September 2008)

*AW: Welches Filettiermesser*

hey,super frage,steh vor der gleichen wahl ;-)


----------



## fisherb00n (16. September 2008)

*AW: Welches Filettiermesser*

Siehe Trööt drunter...


----------



## wolkenkrieger (16. September 2008)

*AW: Welches Filettiermesser*

Ich hab eins von DAM. Da gabs als Werbegeschenk zu meinen neuen Bissanzeigern dazu :m

Ich bin Felitieranfänger - also auf ein wirklich scharfes ein handhabbares Messer angewiesen (die Profis kommen auch mit normalem Küchengerät klar, hab ich mir von einem Fleischer erklären lassen) und meine ersten Filets haben durchaus Chancen als "gut geworden" bezeichnet zu werden.

ABER: es hat nach dem ersten Ostseetrip schon die ersten Rostspuren auf der Klinge. Da schein es empfindlich zu sein.

Aber einem geschenkten Gaul ...


----------



## lacrosse (17. September 2008)

*AW: Welches Filettiermesser*

ich find wichtig, dass es semi-flex ist, also dass es sich leicht biegen lässt um an der gräte entlang zu schneiden
dann sollte es vorne relativ spitz sein und nicht zu abgerundet, damit man leicht durch die fischhaut stechen kann. ansonsten sind so 15-18 cm klingenlänge optimal, auch wenn man mal nen größeren oschi bearbeitet.
allerdings denke ich auch, dass da viel auf persönlichen vorlieben basieren wird. das wichtigste ist, dass es scharf ist und dass man schöne filets runter bekommt.


----------



## wingi (17. September 2008)

*AW: Welches Filettiermesser*

Hallo,
ich habe auch schon viele Filiermesser (heißt nämlich wirklich so) gehabt, die meisten aber unhandlich, unbequem, und vor allem zu teuer. Meine neuste Errungenschaft habe ich von einem befreundeten Schlachter bekommen, ein Filiermesser aus dem Hause Victorinox das eigentlich für den Gebrauch in Schlachter/Ausbeinbetrieben verkauft wird. Schöne flexible Klinge, rutschsicherer Griff und Superscharf. Das Beste ist allerdings das ich nach dem Verschleiß/Verlust für das nächste Messer nur 8,00 Euro (!!!) zahlen soll. Das nenne ich einen guten Kurs. Ok das einzige Manko ist, es gibt halt keine richtige Scheide für das Messer.... aber bei dem Preis kann ich damit leben.

Schöne Grüße
 Wingi


----------



## Khaane (17. September 2008)

*AW: Welches Filettiermesser*

Entweder ein 0815 Marttiini-Messer für 12 € zzgl. Versand oder ein schönes Helle-Steinbit für 65 € zzgl. Versand.

Schneiden tun beide sehr gut, bloß sieht das Helle besser aus und hält wohl auch länger.
------------------------------------------------------

Der Vernunftsmensch entscheidet sich aber für das einfache Marttiini-Messer 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rapala-Marttiini-Filetiermesser-extrem-scharf-Angeln_W0QQitemZ190251609856QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item190251609856&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A2%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Michael.S (17. September 2008)

*AW: Welches Filettiermesser*

Marttiini mit Kautschukgriff ,absolut rutschfest und sehr scharf http://tinyurl.com/5r46dq


----------



## Rotzbarsch (17. September 2008)

*AW: Welches Filettiermesser*



wingi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe auch schon viele Filiermesser (heißt nämlich wirklich so) gehabt, die meisten aber unhandlich, unbequem, und vor allem zu teuer. Meine neuste Errungenschaft habe ich von einem befreundeten Schlachter bekommen, ein Filiermesser aus dem Hause Victorinox das eigentlich für den Gebrauch in Schlachter/Ausbeinbetrieben verkauft wird. Schöne flexible Klinge, rutschsicherer Griff und Superscharf. Das Beste ist allerdings das ich nach dem Verschleiß/Verlust für das nächste Messer nur 8,00 Euro (!!!) zahlen soll. Das nenne ich einen guten Kurs. Ok das einzige Manko ist, es gibt halt keine richtige Scheide für das Messer.... aber bei dem Preis kann ich damit leben.
> 
> Schöne Grüße
> Wingi




Hallo, eine Scheide kannst du dir aus Sperrholz und Klebeband selber bauen.
Bei uns im Raiffeisenmarkt kostet ein Ausbeinmesser gerade mal 8.95 Euro.Zum Filitieren ist es super geeignet und viel billiger wie die Messer von Martiini und Co.Für mich die Nr.1 zum filitieren!


----------



## wingi (17. September 2008)

*AW: Welches Filettiermesser*

Hallo,

statt Sperrholz habe ich mir ein Stück Pappe gefaltet und dann mit dem guten "Panzertape" #6 der Bundeswehr umwickelt. Für den normalen Transport in der Gerätekiste ist das ausreichend.

Schöne Grüße
Wingi


----------



## schomi (17. September 2008)

*AW: Welches Filettiermesser*

http://www.eknives.de/

ich habe mal den Link gefunden, aber wer die Wahl hat hat die Qual.


----------



## nowortg (17. September 2008)

*AW: Welches Filettiermesser*

Hallo, 
in meinen Augen ist zuerst mal wichtig, daß das Messer gut in der Hand liegt. Der Griff muß passen. Ich habe eine recht große Hand, komme aber mit den "Ausbeinmessern" von Swibo,Victorinox,Giesser,Dick... gut zurecht. Den angenehmsten Griff haben in meinen Augen die Messer von Buck, deren Klinge aber relativ empfindlich ist.(Buck Oceanmate) Als nächstes solltest Du Dir über die Klingenlänge im klaren sein. Jeder hat da seine Vorlieben. In der Regel benutze ich Klingen von 20cm+. Dick und Giesser bieten da Filiermesser ab 15cm an. Die haben eine leicht bauchige Klingenform, siehe ebay, und sind sehr scharfe Werkzeuge. Ich selber habe schon mit etlichen Messern an Fischen geschnitten, von daher ist es auch wichtig, daß die Messer vernünftig zu schleifen sind. Die Finnen haben da einen besonderen Schliff, der nur schwer in die Originalschärfe zurück zu bringen ist. Bei den "Fleischermessern" ist dieses wesentlich einfacher. 

MfG und stets Petri Heil

nowortg


----------



## Palerado (17. September 2008)

*AW: Welches Filettiermesser*

Ich habe ein Filiermesser von Dick.
Klingenlänge glaube ich 18cm.
Ich persönlich finde das Teil einfach super. Hat mich glaube ich 13€ gekostet.


----------



## voice (17. September 2008)

*AW: Welches Filettiermesser*

zum mitnehmen habe ich ein opinel der vorteil ist, dass es sich klappen läß....aber schärfe wurde bei mir erst durch ein japanisches  neu definiert....bei ebay gibts ein haiku schon ab 20,- €. der absolute hammer...federleicht und wie gesagt RICHTIG scharf.....


----------



## moardin (17. September 2008)

*AW: Welches Filettiermesser*

Dick Ergogrip oder Swibo!!! 
Recht günstig und nach mehrmaligem Einsatz noch immer sauscharf. 

http://www.kochmesser.com/wbc.php?sid=43904426a5e&tpl=produktliste.html&rid=595

http://www.kochmesser.com/wbc.php?sid=43904426a5e&tpl=produktliste.html&rid=658

Habe selber mehrere Messer von beiden Herstellern. Zu empfehlen wäre allerdings ein Ausbeinmesser, welches eine sehr unflexible, schmale Klinge besitzt und ein Stechmesser, dessen Klinge im Gegensatz zum Ausbeinmesser breiter und flexibler ist.
Man muss sich keine Messer von Firmen, wie Martinii kaufen, wo man nur den Namen mitbezahlt.


----------



## peterws (17. September 2008)

*AW: Welches Filettiermesser*

Mein Tip:
Martini - Filetiermesser mit Kautschukgriff


----------



## angler1996 (17. September 2008)

*AW: Welches Filettiermesser*

stimme dem martini zu, da läßt sich der Stahlt auch selbst schärfen ( zumindest bei den unbeschichteten

Nur mal so: für Messer ohne Hülle
Versucht es doch mal in den Schnellschuhreparturen, die gibts eigentlich überall. Zumindest der hier um die Ecke hat mit aus dicken Leder problemlos eine Hülle gebaut, die richtig gut funktioniert und auch optisch wie ne Messerscheide aussieht. Der finanzielle Beitrag war sehr überschaubar.
Gruß A.


----------



## wingi (17. September 2008)

*AW: Welches Filettiermesser*

Moin,
nette Idee, danke.

Schöne Grüße
Wingi


----------



## ankaro (17. September 2008)

*AW: Welches Filettiermesser*

Vielen Dank schon mal


----------



## Manuel (17. September 2008)

*AW: Welches Filettiermesser*

Habe auch ein Marttiini Messer und bin hochzufrieden mit dem Teil.
Das ist es....

http://www.hkgt.de/shop/messer/mart...-die-schwarzen-filiermesser-19-cm-klinge.html


----------



## Raubfisch Angler (18. September 2008)

*AW: Welches Filettiermesser*

Hi habe 3 Filettiermesser 2 billige für knappe 10 Euro und ein Marttiini-Messer mit der Teflonbeschichtung.

Würde nur noch das Marttiini-Messer kaufen..., ist zwar nicht ganz billig aber man hat seine freude dran und das ist doch die Hauptsache!


----------



## Andy-583 (18. September 2008)

*AW: Welches Filettiermesser*

@ wingi  

Die Messer kenne ich auch (sind doch die mit gelben oder schwarzen Griff?), die sind wirklich günstig und gut. Mir ist die Klinge nur etwas zu steif für Fische. Gebrauchte kann man bei uns auf der Arbeit für 1€ bekommen. Habe immer eins beim Angeln dabei. 

Zuhause benutze ich auch ein Martini und bin super zufrieden.


----------



## Multe (18. September 2008)

*AW: Welches Filettiermesser*

Nichts gegen die finnischen Messer aber die kosten richtig Kohle. Ich habe mir schon vor einigen Jahren Profi - Messer beim Fleischereinkauf geholt. Diese Messer von der schweizer Firma Swibo oder von Dick kosten nicht die Welt und die Qualität des Stahls ist optimal. Man muß nur darauf achten, das FLEX auf dem Messer steht, sonst ist die Klinge zu steif. Diese Messer gibt es ab einer Klingenlänge von 16cm und mit gerader oder gebogener Klinge. Ein Messer mit 16cm Klingenlänge kostet ca 10€ und die Langen ca 15€. Die Schnitthaltigkeit dieser Messer ist super.


----------



## Andy-583 (18. September 2008)

*AW: Welches Filettiermesser*

@ Multe

da gebe ich Dir recht! Die reichen auch, außerdem sind sie nichr so teuer und man kann die ohne Sorge mir ans Wasser nehmen. Ich hätte mir das auch nicht gekauft, aber als Geschenk zu Weihnachten ist sowas super! Darüber habe ich mich riesig gefreut! :q


----------



## Khaane (18. September 2008)

*AW: Welches Filettiermesser*

Son Marttiini-Messer kostet mit 12 € ja nicht die Welt. |kopfkrat

Aber einige Empfehlungen mit irgendwelchen Klingen und Griffen aus Pappe und Klebeband sind wirklich haarsträubend.

Nur weil man 4 € spart? 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rapala-Marttiini...=39:1|66:2|65:2|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## ankaro (18. September 2008)

*AW: Welches Filettiermesser*

Was haltet ihr denn von selberbauen?
Habe mal gehört das man soetwas auch selber bauen kann.

Hat jemand damit Erfahrungen?


----------



## Khaane (18. September 2008)

*AW: Welches Filettiermesser*



ankaro schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr denn von selberbauen?
> Habe mal gehört das man soetwas auch selber bauen kann.
> 
> Hat jemand damit Erfahrungen?


 

Warum nicht? Ist eine gute Idee, aber dann sollte man vernünftige Klingen und bestes Griffmaterial benutzen, letztlich kommt man dann locker über den Preis eines Helle Steinbit hinaus und ob das Ergebnis besser ist, das mag ich sehr bezweifeln.

Als Messerbauer ist das günstiger und besser, als Laie genau das Gegenteil


----------



## ankaro (18. September 2008)

*AW: Welches Filettiermesser*

Also wir haben eine große Werkstatt , ich selber bin auch handwerklich begabt.
Bin mir jedoch nicht sicher ob man auch mit guter Klinge ein gutes Resultat bekommt.
Ausserdem wüsste ich immoment auch nicht woraus man den Griff machen sollte,
ausser aus Holz.


----------



## Radon (18. September 2008)

*AW: Welches Filettiermesser*

Hi,

ich bin bekennender Selberbauer.



ankaro schrieb:


> Ausserdem wüsste ich immoment auch nicht woraus man den Griff machen sollte,
> ausser aus Holz.


 
Z.B. aus einer Kombination von Horn und Holz mit farblichen Akzenten 

Siehe hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=133919

Bei Berichten über Messerscheiden aus Sperrholz und Klebeband stellen sich bei mir auch die Haare auf.

Allerdings ist Selberbauen nicht unbedingt billiger.

Einige gute Filierklingen gibt es z.b. hier:https://ssl.kundenserver.de/s864862...nid=1548d2a26947935/shopdata/index.shopscript

Die Preise:
Helle Steinbit 155mm 18,95€
Frosts 165mm 10,75 €
Frosts 180 mm 10,75€
Brusletto Fiskern (eher ein Fisch- als Filiermesser) 19,95€

oder eben die Klinge, die ich bei meinem Messer verbaut habe von Lauri für 9,70€

Gruss
Stefan


----------



## Ossipeter (18. September 2008)

*AW: Welches Filettiermesser*

Da gibt es Könner und Kenner und außerdem die Industrie. Filetiermesserrohlinge von einfach bis zigfach gefaltete Damastklingen gibts zu kaufen. Am besten die skandinavischen. Griffrohlinge oder entsprechende Materialien von "Plastik" bis Horn oder Mammutstoßzahn werden ebenfalls angeboten. Dazu Lederscheiden etc. etc. Ist ein Markt wie die Angelei.

Radon war schneller!


----------



## ankaro (18. September 2008)

*AW: Welches Filettiermesser*

Also bei mir kommt es nicht so auf den Preis an, 
für mich zählt der Spaß an der Arbeit.

Die Messer sehen auf jeden Fall mit sehr viel Liebe und Zeit gemacht worden zu sein.
Echt Gail sehen die aus.


----------



## Radon (18. September 2008)

*AW: Welches Filettiermesser*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> ... Ist ein Markt wie die Angelei....


 
Naja, im Gegensatz zum Angelgerätehandel doch eher eine Nischensparte.
Messerbauen macht aber höllisch Spass. Hab letzte Woche erst wieder eins fertig gemacht (Nr. 42 :r).

Gruss
Stefan


----------



## ankaro (21. September 2008)

*AW: Welches Filettiermesser*

Ohh 
also haben wir hier einen Profi unter uns,
kannste mir ein Paar Tips geben worauf ich achten muss?
Beim messer bau``?


----------



## Radon (23. September 2008)

*AW: Welches Filettiermesser*

Hmm, 
also einfach so Tips geben ist schwer. Konkrete Fagen zu beantworten ist leichter.
Wie für fast alles gibt's hierfür natürlich auch ein Forum:
http://www.messerforum.net/
Ansonsten gibt's auch einiges an guten Büchern zu deem Thema.
Das Standartwerk: http://www.amazon.de/Schweden-Messer-Griffe-Scheiden-selbst-gemacht/dp/3878705956/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1222166032&sr=8-1
von Bo Bergmann.

Gruss
Radon


----------



## ankaro (23. September 2008)

*AW: Welches Filettiermesser*

Okay 

thx....Random


----------

